# Wedging in a cooler



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

I’m planning to put together a new raft this winter. It will be a 12’ Rocky Mountain Raft with a drop stitch floor. The inside width is about 36” between the tubes. I want to use a Canyon cooler.
· Prospector 103


 Outside: 18.56" H x 37.5" L x 21.25" W (at the widest point) 
Footprint at base: 36.98" L x 17.98" W 
Set your raft frame opening to 20" on center 
37.5" long below lip 
18.75" wide below lip 
13" high from lip to center of cooler 
13.75" high from lip to bottom of cooler end
 Since it is 1 ½“too wide it would require me to under inflate the tubes till I wedge it in, than inflate to final pressure. Am I nuts to try and pull this off? Anyone raft with wedged gear?


----------



## mikepart (Jul 7, 2009)

The 37.5 measurment looks like it is at the top. The foot print width of 36.98 should be about what is at the narrowest point between your tubes. 
that means that you will have .5" of deflection on either side. It would be just fine. The cooler will drop in just fine with the tube fully inflated as well. Perhaps there might be some wear considerations many years down the road, but I doubt it.


----------



## 90Duck (Nov 19, 2012)

I think you'd be fine with a cooler wedged against the sides - they are generally pretty smooth. Probably better to transport the boat to the ramp with the cooler in your vehicle.

Those Prospector's look like a great design - that drain plug placement in the center is genius. I would be trying to make it work if I was building what you're building!

I have two smaller Canyon coolers and have been very happy with them.


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

I'd look for a 35" cooler

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

Osseous said:


> I'd look for a 35" cooler
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


I looked hard for a 35" cooler with the same great features, but they are not out there. Everything I found is a step down in my opinon


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

Jam it in there. Keep an eye for wear and if it appears add protection.


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

But where will you stash your empties?!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

Osseous said:


> But where will you stash your empties?!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


In my buddies boat when he is not looking.


----------



## Kilroy (Oct 23, 2011)

Osseous said:


> But where will you stash your empties?!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


Awesome, and true. Had to laugh at this osseous

Sent from my SM-G900P using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

I have a 12' RMR and 13' RMR with drop stich floor at the shop now and am waiting for two Prospector's to show up on 8/9. Contact me directly [email protected] and I can send you pics or let you know how it fits.


----------



## cupido76 (May 22, 2009)

I have a 13' RMR with the same stated interior width and I bought the exact same cooler.

I do have to wedge it in. With no thwarts the interior dimension is a bit less.

It doesn't have any noticeable effect on the boat so far. It is funny (visually) that the front of the boat is a bit wider than the back (which is only noticeable when I see how the frame sits on the tubes).

If anything it probably tightens the boat up a bit... and I really love the cooler so I'm happy with my purchase. So many good features and ice holding is amazing. 

Sent from my SM-G903W using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## JPG87 (Nov 10, 2014)

I have a 12' Maravia and a Canyon Prospector. I did have to wedge it in a bit, but I haven't noticed any excess wear and tear. I will try and post some pictures later. I would highly recommend going with the Canyon, it's a fantastic design.


----------



## Sembob (Feb 27, 2014)

It will work. I have that same situation with my Spider and had it with my Puma. Sometimes I do have to let air out to get the cooler in but it works well and is held snug. I always run loop straps over. 


Jim


----------



## NorthernAZ (Apr 4, 2011)

Osseous said:


> But where will you stash your empties?!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


I call that the "live well" where I keep 'em river cold.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Hey Bighorn- Thanks for this thread.
We have never been in the market for a "good" cooler. Our Igloo worked fine for us, and we had a seat on a board on top. I always thought that the good coolers were too tall for our setup. Well, we are re-configuring our rigging, we have ditched the seat and can now stand a bit more height above the rail. With our igloo, we'd still need a board because the lid is not sound on it's own. What better solution than to upgrade to a good cooler and we won't need that stupid board anymore!

The drain plug in the center is going to be AWESOME! No more pain trying to open the side drain as it is so hard to get a hand in between it and the tubes. Yeehaw! Better ice storage!!!

There can never be too many cooler posts on the Buzz...... :razz:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

This is a follow up report. I got my 12’ RMR with a drop stitch floor, Canyon prospector cooler 103 qt. Spent most of the day designing the frame. What I now know is the cooler fits perfectly with a little shoving (put it in before inflating past 1 lb). The distance from the top of the floor to the top of the tube on a drop stitch floor is 12” compared to the standard floor of 10”. To the top of the frame 13 5.8” (perfect fit). No discernable width difference on tubes after wedging. More to come later. Thanks for all the advice from everyone.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (Mar 25, 2014)

Looks really nice. Really nice. I think the tight fit will help firm up the raft. Jealous a prospector cooler doesn't wedge into my super puma. Stuck with the tall canyon 75, which I love, but needs straps below. Maybe canyon will make a mini prospector 60 or something


----------



## markhusbands (Aug 17, 2015)

Hey, aren't those Canyon coolers the ones that used to be Saturn coolers?


----------



## Quiggle (Nov 18, 2012)

Im assuming you have used pvc for a frame before? How long does it last? Are you only using it on mellow floats? Or running class 4? Just a mock up to figure what you want made later? Im very intrigued. looks great!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

Quiggle said:


> Im assuming you have used pvc for a frame before? How long does it last? Are you only using it on mellow floats? Or running class 4? Just a mock up to figure what you want made later? Im very intrigued. looks great!


I buy the pvc, make a mock up, return all the joints for refund and save all the pipe for the next time. Costs about $20-$30 to do a mock up before doing a build from 1.66 OD aluminum pipe. The mock up you are looking at with a foot bar and oar locks final cost will be about $400 including shipping. It helps me plan and visualize the final product. I will post final photos and costs when done.


----------

